# الفتاة التي خرجت مع شاب وهي ميته



## amjad-ri (29 يوليو 2008)

حدثنا من نثق بروايته عن حادثه غريبة حيث قال : 

كان هناك شاب في مقتبل العمر وله معرفة بفتاة يحبها..... كانا يخرجان مع بعض 
ويقضيان معظم الوقت معاً.. 

وبعد مدة من هذه العلاقة أحست الفتاة بالملل من هذا الشاب ففكرت في طريقه لتبعده 
عنها ...؟؟

فأتته في يوم .. 

وقالت له : إن أحد الشباب تقدم لخطبتي فوافق أبي عليه وأنا أيضا وافقت.. 

قال الشاب :مستحيل أن تكوني لغيري .....سآتي لخطبتك غداً من أبيك .. 

قالت الشابة : لااااااااا لقد وافق أبي على الشاب واتفقا على يوم الخطبة.....فلذا 
يجب علينا أن نفترق.. 

قال الشاب : لااااا لن نفترق وأنتي يجب أن تخرجي معي عندما أحب أن تخرجي وإلاَّ 
سأخرج صورك وأرسلها لأبيك.. 

قالت الشابة : أرجوووووووووك لا تفعل فأنت تعلم ماذا يمكن أن يكون لو نشرت 
صوري... 

قال الشاب :إذاً تخرجين معي الآن ..؟؟؟ فوافقت الشابة.. وخرجا... واثناء نزهتهما 

مرا على المقبرة في أحد أحياء البلده ...

فقالت الشابة: قف هنا ... قال الشاب : 


لماذا ؟؟ 

قالت : أريد أن ادخل المقبرة لأقرأ الفاتحة على قبر أمي ..

قال الشاب: لاااااا لا يسمح لكي بدخول المقابر لأنكي فتاة.. 

قالت : ارجووووووك لا تحرمني هذه الأمنية المسألة كلها عشر دقايق..

قال الشاب : إذاً انزل معكي .... 

قالت : لا ليس هناك حاجة...انتظرني في السيارة... 

دخلت الفتاة المقبرة وانتظر الشاب في السيارة و كان الوقت ليلاً ..

مرت عشر دقائق....عشرون ...نصف ساعة ولم ترجع الفتاة... 

قلق الشاب عليها فنزل من سيارته .... 

وجد حانوتى المقبرة على الباب فقال له الشاب : أين الفتاة ؟؟التي مرت أمامك 
قبل قليل ؟؟

قال الحانوتى: لم يمر أحد من أمامي ولم يدخل المقبرة أحد من العصر..

قال الشاب : إذا لم تعترف فسأحضر لك الشرطة..

قال الحانوتى: احضر من تريد فأنا لم أرى أحدا ولا تحاول أن تتهمني بشيء لم 
افعله.. 

فاتصل الشاب بالشرطة ..

حضرت الشرطة للمقبرة وتم انتقال الشاب والباكستاني لضابط التحقيق بالمركز..

سمع الضابط أقوال الشاب بعد أن كشف كل أوراقه واعترف بعلاقته بهذه الفتاة 

وسمع أيضا أقوال حانوتى المقبره ..

فاحتار الضابط من هذه القضية.. 

وقال لن يحل هذا الخيط إلاَّ والد الفتاة..

طُلِب والد الفتاة للمركز... الضابط: هل أنت فلان ؟؟ والد فلانة ؟؟ والد 
الفتاة؟ 

فقال نعم.. خير ماذا حدث..؟؟؟

الضابط : أين ابنتك ؟؟

والد الفتاة : توفيت من عامين .. لماذا؟؟


هنا صرخ الشاب ... معقوووول ......؟؟؟ لقد كانت معي من ساعتين.... ؟؟؟ 


والد الفتاة: أنت مجنون..؟؟ ابنتي متوفاة منذ عامين ...؟؟

الضابط : مممممم .... إذا دلنا على قبرها لنرى القبر ونرى ما هو الموضوع 
بالضبط ؟؟

والد الفتاة : ولكن... ؟؟

الضابط :ليس هناك حل آخر .. حتى نرضي ضمائرنا ويتم معرفة الحقيقة .. 



ذهب الجميع للمقبرة أمر الضابط أن يحفرو القبر .. 


حفروا القبر ... 


ويا للمفاجأة ... لقد كانت صدمة للجميع فقد رأوا شيئاً لا يوصف .. 


انه منظر غريب وعجيب ...


اقترب الجميع من القبر لتأكد مما فيه اكثر ..؟؟

فإذا بهم يروا .. 




ما هذا ..... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 





صرخ الجميع صرخة عجيبة !!!!! 






وجدوا لوحةً مكتوب عليها : 






إن القبر الذي حفرته غير صحيح .... حاول مرة أخرى وشكرا !!! 

اسف  على المقلب

هههههه

تعيش و تاكل غيرو
ههههههههه​


----------



## +pepo+ (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفتاة التي خرجت مع شاب وهي ميته*

اسف على المقلب

هههههه

تعيش و ناكل غيرو
ههههههههه
ماشى ياعم نبقا نجربوه فى الاصحابى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2008)

*ههههههههههههه*
*عندك حق*
*نعيش وننتقم منك*
*اقصد*
*ناخد غيرها*
*شكرا يا امجد على موضوعك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> حدثنا من نثق بروايته عن حادثه غريبة حيث قال :
> 
> كان هناك شاب في مقتبل العمر وله معرفة بفتاة يحبها..... كانا يخرجان مع بعض
> ويقضيان معظم الوقت معاً..
> ...



*امجد احنا عاملينلك ايه 
نازل طالع  فينا مقالب
منتظرين المزيد بشرط
يكونوا طازه
*​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الفتاة التي خرجت مع شاب وهي ميته*



+pepo+ قال:


> اسف على المقلب
> 
> هههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه


شكرا لطول صبرك


شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *عندك حق*
> *نعيش وننتقم منك*
> *اقصد*
> ...



شكرا  ليكي  تعيشي و تاكلي غيرها 

انتضري المزيد

شكرا لمرورك  
سلام المسيح​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 يوليو 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *امجد احنا عاملينلك ايه
> نازل طالع  فينا مقالب
> منتظرين المزيد بشرط
> يكونوا طازه
> *​



انت  و المنتدى  يامرني

شكرا لمرورك
:smi411::smi411::smi411:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعد دا كله والرعب دا
يطلع القبر غلط
هههههههههههههه
ماشي يا امجد ميرسي كتير علي المقلب​


----------



## وردة الكويت (30 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
مشكور على المقلب
وتقبل مروري


----------



## Coptic Man (30 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

انا شربته 

مقلب حلو بجد يا امجد

شكرا لك ومردودلك يا استاذ


----------



## amjad-ri (30 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بعد دا كله والرعب دا
> يطلع القبر غلط
> هههههههههههههه
> ماشي يا امجد ميرسي كتير علي المقلب​



ههههههههههه

ككرا نيفين على مرورك

و  انا :smi411::smi411::smi411:​


----------



## amjad-ri (30 يوليو 2008)

وردة الكويت قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> مشكور على المقلب
> وتقبل مروري



شكرا لمرورك  
سلام المسيح عليكي​
:smi411::smi411::smi411:


----------



## amjad-ri (30 يوليو 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا شربته
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا  يا ابن الملك  لمرورك

انت فعلا نورت الموضوع

بس انا منتضر  مقلبك
ههههههههههه​

:smi411::smi411::smi411:


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2008)

كما يقولون أعيش وأخد غيرها ........ مقلب لذيذ ....... قصه جميله جداااااااااا  .... أسعدتنا من خلالها 
أنت عضو جميل


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> كما يقولون أعيش وأخد غيرها ........ مقلب لذيذ ....... قصه جميله جداااااااااا  .... أسعدتنا من خلالها
> أنت عضو جميل



اشكرك  من كل  قلبي

على  كلامك  الرائع  الي  يفرح الواحد
شكرا لمرورك  و كلامك  و ردك  و  نورت الموضوع

سلام المسيح​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفتاة التي خرجت مع شاب وهي ميته*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مقلب حلو ياامجد  شكرا ليك​_


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الفتاة التي خرجت مع شاب وهي ميته*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مقلب حلو ياامجد  شكرا ليك​_



هههههه

يالى بقى  تعيشي و تاكلي غيرو
ههههههههههههه

:smi411::smi411::smi411:​


----------



## جيلان (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفتاة التي خرجت مع شاب وهي ميته*

*والنبى كويس انه طلع مقلب
انا كنت ابتديت اخاف فى الاخر:11azy:*


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: الفتاة التي خرجت مع شاب وهي ميته*



جيلان قال:


> *والنبى كويس انه طلع مقلب
> انا كنت ابتديت اخاف فى الاخر:11azy:*



لا  يا جيلان انا الي اعرفو عنك 

قوية
شكرا لمرورك:smi411::smi411::smi411:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههه

قصة تشد بجد

مقلب حلو يا امجد

شكرا ليك​*


----------



## kokielpop (1 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أغسطس 2008)

R0O0O0KY قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> قصة تشد بجد
> 
> ...



ههههه

شكرا لمرورك  روكي

تعيش وتاكل غيرو
هههههه

:smi411::smi411::smi411:​


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا  للضحكة  الي  باين عليها  انك اكلت  المقلب

ههههههههههههههه​


----------

